# Viper V5701 issues



## emmd2001 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi all -

I have an after-market V5701 installed on my vehicle. Until recently, it has been working fine.

Now I am having some issues. Hopefully someone on here can help me out!


After issuing a command, and getting confirmation on the remote, the remote gives a series of 2 low-pitched beeps and flashes the red light. This continues until I press another key.
After hitting any command, I now get a repeat chime (like I'm pressing the key again) before receiving the confirmation chirp for the respective command
I can't get the rear defrost to come on - I just get an error tone now

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## Magrocha (Nov 7, 2012)

Process of elimination.first change the batteries .then reprogram remotes in o the brain.if stills doing in.its a bad remote.send back to viper .their remotes is life time warrantie.the issue with the rear defroster may be programing .or you need to install a blue / white wire from the remote start side of it on the actual defroster.


----------

